
Show HN: iSmartLife. Easy and comfortable free organizer - sergru
https://ismart.life/?lang=en
======
bigmasterofnone
This is quite attractive. Can you share which web technologies were used to
build this?

~~~
sergru
Bootstrap, angular, ASP.NET Core MVC, C#, SQL

